# Does lemongrass EO discolour?



## soapart (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm planning a lemongrass & patchouli soap with a yellow base with a green and white drop swirl. Just concerned that my chosen EO's will discolour the batter? Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 22, 2013)

I make a batch with a patchouli blend and haven't had any probs with discoloration. Haven't tried lemongrass so not sure on that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 22, 2013)

My lemongrass EO soap is uncolored and it's yellow.  HTH.  You may need to take a bit out and leave it unscented for the swirls.


----------



## osso (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep! It will discolor to a yellow!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 22, 2013)

Lemongrass is yellow and patchouli is brown, so expect a muted yellow color for your soap.  You can brighten it a bit with some titanium dioxide.


----------



## Forsenuf (Oct 23, 2013)

Hmm, I wouldn't say I get any noticeable discoloration in my lemongrass soaps- maybe it depends on the lemongrass EO supplier? Mine is from NDA.

And maybe the amount your using too.


----------



## lsg (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't had any trouble with lemongrass/sage in cold process soap, but it turns shampoo and body wash brown.


----------



## greenmountainwife (Oct 23, 2013)

I make a lemongrass and rosemary soap, and it is bright orange with no colorants. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

